# What is there to do in Houston, TX



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Possible new job will have me there for about 2 months. How is the railfaning in the area and how are the hobby shops in the area? Not sure of the free time I'll have but would like to know my options while there. Thx Jason


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason,

There is a bit of going on in Houston. 

2 hobby shops with large scale supplies

Live steam group, via John Frank (MLS member)
G scale standard and narrow gauge via Barry Bogs.

Larrys Hobbies has employee with ourdoor RR in 1/20.3
I model indoors in 1/20.3


There is a bit going on. But Houston is a big city and much depends where in town you will be. Drop an email if I can help.


Rich Schiffman

[email protected]


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Rich, 
Thanks for the info. It would be nice to maybe visit a few layouts while there. Do the shops you listed sell Airwire gear? Thought about taking my gp40 and trying to finish it while there. Wife and kid won't let me finish it here. As far as I know will be in North Houston. 
Later Jason


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason,

Sorry, I don't know about airwire. Try John Frank, he knows far more than I do. Try him at: [email protected]

His is also a layout not to be missed. 

Good luck,


Rich Schiffman
[email protected]


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Jason

You didn't mention when you will be in Houston but every fall there is a multi-month layout tour where different layouts are open to the public, usually on Saturdays and Sundays.

The event is coordinated by the San Jacinto Model RR Club, here is the website. Note the details of the fall layout tour are posted in August-September.

http://sanjac.leoslair.com/


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

There's *MIke's Hobby shop* about 25 miles north of Houston....off Hwy 59, at 21768 E Knox Drive, Porter, Texas 77365


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the info guy's but it know looks like I ain't gonna make it. The company I was going there for has went backed on the agreement we had. They were to provide a rental car, hotel, and perdeim pay. Know they say only perdeim. NO NO NO I ain't moving there [email protected] A$$ I'm going there to do work for you then you pay for it. I can't afford 2 house payments and a rental car for 2 months in TX and a month in IL. 
Bull


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Houston Area G Gaughers meet every Sat in the NW Mall from 1pm to 2pm. Someone thr can direct outo just aout every railroad venue in te Houston area.
We havea great layout indoors and as above John Frank has one ofte best Live Steam Garden layouts anywhere.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee thanks for all the compliments guys. But yes we have the Houston Area G Gaugers(HAGGS) and the Houston Area Small Scale Live Steamers (HASSL) here in Houston. As Art pointed out the HAGGS group meets at the NW Mall every Saturday. We have at least three live steam railroads here. In addition to mine there is Steve's which is an elevated triple track layout and the club track at Houston Area Live Steamers in Hockley. I would not recommend coming to Houston right now as it's hot as 'H' here, not your optimum out door weather. Wait until October







. Here are some links:

http://www.aabp.com/hagg.htm

http://www.hals.org/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58nLSEbDnks


----------

